# I'm in love!



## whatsuppup

Meet DaVinci, the newest member to my family. We are all in love! He seemed to enjoy the long ride home but then vomitted moments after being home. I guess it didnt fully agree with him, but it was a long ride. Since being home he has napped in front of the tv, played lots and even went wee outside on his second attempt! 

Here are a couple of pictures of DaVinci, (8wks old) in the car on the way home.


----------



## Sassy

Sooo adorable! How old is DaVinci?


----------



## whatsuppup

He is a wee 8 weeks.


----------



## Marzi

DaVinci is gorgeous. Welcome home, little man


----------



## Tinman

Beautiful..... He reminds a bit of Renee's & Christine's molly x


----------



## Datun Walnut

What lovely markings - I'm not surprised you are in love. 
Looking forward to your stories of life with your new pup.


----------



## Marzi

Tinman said:


> Beautiful..... He reminds a bit of Renee's & Christine's molly x


My first thought was 'Wait til Renee sees him'  I wonder if he is from the same breeder. 
I must admit that I think it is sad that parti coloured 'poos are so rare - they are all stunning.... I would be most tempted by a parti, tri or roan for my next poo


----------



## Tinman

Marzi said:


> My first thought was 'Wait til Renee sees him'  I wonder if he is from the same breeder.
> I must admit that I think it is sad that parti coloured 'poos are so rare - they are all stunning.... I would be most tempted by a parti, tri or roan for my next poo


Haha me too!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Gorgeous pupster  lovely name too 

Looking forward to seeing him grow up


----------



## Lindor

Oh he's adorable! :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes: We need more pictures. Can't wait to hear and see pics of him as he grows up.


----------



## Miss Lilly

He's a little stunner! I love his eyes


----------



## whatsuppup

Thank you everyone! He has already given us some laughs and seems to be catching on quickly to using the bathroom when I take him outside. I would say it's impressive, for him, as his breeder told us he had never even been outside.. due to the cold temps in Feb. and I guess in March she never let them out. She is older and appears to have a hard time walking without the assistance of her walker, so I guess that plays a big part in letting the pups out. They were pee pad trained though. No accidents in the house as of yet!

I love the parti's, merle's, tri's, etc. in addition to the common colors, too! 

We are looking forward to the many adventures ahead with him. He is so adorable and so much fun!


----------



## milo299

whatsuppup said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of DaVinci, (8wks old) in the car on the way home.
> View attachment 84809
> View attachment 84817


So so cute


----------



## fairlie

Love the name, love the pup, he is such a handsome boy. Congratulations!


----------



## dmgalley

I'm in love too. Can't wait to watch him grow. Stunning


----------



## caz3

Aww he is a stunner  wishing you all the best with your gorgeous wee fella x


----------



## petentialpete

Lovely dog and great name too!


----------



## DB1

what a gorgeous pup, love him!


----------



## Brockyx2poos

He's beautiful, I brought my 2 fur bundles home last week one is called Monty and the other is called Pablo (as in Picasso) enjoy your furbundle !


----------



## fairlie

We've got some very highbrow dogs on here now, with Ghandi, Pablo Picasso and Da Vinci.


----------



## Humspoff

? Obi-Wan?


----------



## whatsuppup

And I'm sure every one of those pups are living, or will live up to their distinguished names!


----------



## fairlie

I'm sure they will! This work is by Rufus (despite his name). He calls it "november foothills dusted with snow". Many other poo's here have done fabulous works of art too, often three dimensional pieces involving textiles, leather and even furniture. Very creative dogs they are.


----------



## whatsuppup

fairlie said:


> I'm sure they will! This work is by Rufus (despite his name). He calls it "november foothills dusted with snow". Many other poo's here have done fabulous works of art too, often three dimensional pieces involving textiles, leather and even furniture. Very creative dogs they are.


Amazing! I personally love the name Rufus! It even made our narrowed down list of names!  

My husband thought the name 'DaVinci' may be too big shoes for a pup to fill.. but I told him not a Cockapoo, from everything I'd read about them!


----------



## Brockyx2poos

Love the name Gandhi too thants great! We were going to call our apricot boy Alfie but everyone seem to know a dog called Alfie so it was decided he would be called monty! So their Nick names are petit Pablo ( he's calm and poised and was the runt of the litter so tiny compared to his brothers) and mad monty ( he's a bit full on and naughty at times) it's great seeing their personalities development from when they first come home .i spend all day saying they are sooooooo cute!


----------



## whatsuppup

Our original name choice was Bandit, based solely on his pictures, until we found out there was another dog with the same name in our neighbourhood. Then it was on, to find a few other names the whole family liked, that we could choose from upon seeing him.


----------



## dio.ren

He's so cute has the same type of colours as my Molly😊


----------



## whatsuppup

Dio.ren - yes! I see Molly is a beautiful chocolate parti 'poo, too! I love Molly's chocolate face 😍

I guess chocolate parti's aren't too common... but they are so very cute!!


----------



## petentialpete

He is entirely adorable and i love his markings too. His eyes are just gorgeous; will they stay that colour do you think?


----------



## whatsuppup

petentialpete said:


> He is entirely adorable and i love his markings too. His eyes are just gorgeous; will they stay that colour do you think?


Thank you. I honestly have no idea whether his eye colour will change. I suppose it must be possible but not sure what age they become permanent. May have to google it.. lol. It would be nice if they stay this colour.


----------



## dio.ren

Molly's eyes were this nice kind of greenish color when she was a puppy..they did change now they are kind of brown with a a bit of green&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## whatsuppup

dio.ren said:


> Molly's eyes were this nice kind of greenish color when she was a puppy..they did change now they are kind of brown with a a bit of green&#55357;&#56842;


Thank you - that's good to know. Do you recall what age she was when you noticed the colour change?


----------



## dio.ren

Not quite sure but I think around 6 months or so 😊


----------

